# Which espresso machine for £600 and which for around £1000



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all,

Had a think about upgrading from my gaggia classic, but in reality it might be one or maybe two years before I do, but I can't help but think what I should be aiming for. So what would YOU buy if you had £600 budget or if I saved a little harder around £1000......given I like latte's and would like to make two to three drinks back to back occasionally.

I have little knowledge about machines......read a bit about francino cherub and also the dual boiler one they do.........sage do the double boiler one which you can buy at lakeland with their guarantee,,,,,but for some reason doesn't really appeal to me, then I saw a rocket classic which looked nice.

So what would you buy and why.....good quality and a reputation for reliability would be nice....

I have a eureka mignon grinder

look forward to your suggestions


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

For making 3 milky drinks back to back you'd get the benefit from a dual boiler. The Rocket would be a good choice if you can find a used one for about 1k when the time comes. I believe they are well made and reliable.

Most of the guys on here with the Sage DB seem very pleased with theirs. It's a very well thought-out full feature machine. I only know what I read when I was designing some publicity material though; I haven't used one. However they cost 1200 new and if you find their looks don't get your heart racing the way the traditional DB machines do, it's a lot of dosh.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Brewtus is the other machine in the 1k category - very good double boiler so would suit your needs. You could also consider a pimped out Oscar from Elektros for around the 600 mark but depends if you could live with the plastic.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm also looking to upgrade, but rather more quickly. I currently own Rancilio Sylvia v3 and am looking at a possible 2 boiler upgrade. Similar budget around £1,000 or so. Have already decided to upgrade grinder to Zenith 65E. Am hoping this thread helps point me in the right direction with the site's usual great input and exchange of opinions and comments.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a Cherub for £750, Ariete for £850, Expobar Office Leva single boiler for £850 and Brewtus for £1050

Andy


----------



## ThePeddler (Nov 26, 2014)

I bought a second-hand Cherub for £400 a few weeks ago and am loving it. My first machine so nothing to compare it against, but IMO it makes excellent coffee, easy to use, and can steam milk at the same time - can't see any problems with making 2 or 3 drinks back to back.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePeddler said:


> I bought a second-hand Cherub for £400 a few weeks ago and am loving it. My first machine so nothing to compare it against, but IMO it makes excellent coffee, easy to use, and can steam milk at the same time - can't see any problems with making 2 or 3 drinks back to back.


Agree. A HX machine will churn out multiple drinks back to back. I made 4 to 6 coffees regularly with my Cherub and had no issues


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Was about to drop in and say the same thing about a HX, they have no problem with multiple milk drinks.

The major advantage of a DB is constant temperature stability with no cooling flush, and with a lot of models the ability to control this exact temperature via the PID.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another recommendation for the Cherub. I can just make drinks all morning for friends and family and it never misses a beat. Slightly more expensive now than when I bought mine but a bargain if you find one second hand.

Say you spend £750 on a Cherub, put any remaining money into a better grinder.


----------

